# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Voetverzorging: je voet(en) en je gezondheid

## FRANCOIS580

*Als je ogen konden spreken. We horen het zo dikwijls zeggen, maar wist je dat jouw voeten dat ook kunnen? Net als je lichaam, verdienen zeker ook je voeten een aangepaste verzorging en behandeling én af en toe een extra verwenbeurt. Gezonde voeten zijn kostbaar en hun gezondheid hangt van vele factoren af, en zéker niet in het minst van de weersomstandigheden. Te koud, te nat of te warm, grote temperatuurschommelingen en de kwaliteit van je schoeisel. Voor je voeten zijn de omstandigheden zelden goed. Je voeten maken je dan ook veel duidelijk over je algehele gezondheid en lichaamsconditie. Typsiche voetkwalen hangen samen met ander gezondheidsklachten, zéker koude voeten. Kortom, wat zeggen je voeten over je gezondheid?* 


Koude voeten. Vooral vrouwen hebben er last van. De gezondheid van je voeten wordt uiteraard ook beïnvloed door de weersomstandigheden. Koude voeten, daar kan iedereen last van hebben. Voelen je voeten ijskoud aan, dan kan dit veroorzaakt worden door een slechte bloedomsloop en een ondermaatse doorbloeding. Een slechte doorbloeding kan op zijn beurt het gevolg zijn van roken, van te hoge bloeddruk of van hart- en/of vaatziekten, een te traag werkende schildklier of als gevolg van bloedarmoede. Je moet het natuurlijk altijd niet zo ver zoeken. Je kan uiteraard ook met koude voeten te kampen hebben zonder dat daar een aanwijsbare reden voor bestaat.

*Koop gezonde schoenen* 

Investeer in de eerste plaats in gezonde en goed passende schoenen. Vele vrouwen klagen over pijnlijke voeten als gevolg van te kleine, weinig kwalitatieve schoenen of door té hoge hakken. Passende schoenen zijn belangrijk, zorg in de eerste plaats dat je ze niet knellen. Even belangrijk is het al of niet kunnen ademen van je schoenen. Schoenen die niet ademen veroorzaken zweetvoeten en schimmels, twee belangrijke vijanden van je voeten. In sommige gevallen zijn pijnlijke voeten ook het gevolg van een stressfactuur, door een té intense belasting, en te weinig rust. Zo kunnen kleine, pijnlijke scheurtjes ontstaan in je middenvoetbeentjes. Een verwonding of osteoporose verhogen je risico op een stressfactuur. 

*Opgezwollen en dikke voeten* 

Een veel voorkomende klacht zijn opgezwollen, dikke voeten. Meestal gaat het gelukkig om tijdelijke klachten als gevolg van te lang rechtstaan. Zéker zwangere vrouwen hebben hier last van *.../...*

Lees verder:
- hoe-waar.be

----------


## christel1

François, 
Ik koop altijd heel brede schoenen en altijd lederen schoenen en toch krijg ik altijd in het begin blaren.... daar doe ik nu wel van die speciale gelpleisters op en dat verlicht wel de pijn en in de zomer zo veel mogelijk open schoenen, zonder hak of een minimiem hakje van ongeveer 2 cm want ik mag niets anders dragen van de orthopedist omdat ik zware osteoporose heb en echt heel broze botten (2 jaar geleden heb ik zo'n voetbeentje gebroken, met mijn suffe kop 's morgens naar het wc gegaan en gewoon op blote voeten mijn voet omgeslagen en 't was al patat, dus geen hakken meer voor mij)... 
En nu krijg ik weer 2 hoebels op mijn dikke tenen net voorbij het gewricht maar op het bot van mijn teen, echt er boven op hoor terwijl mijn schoenen zeker niet spannen of te klein zijn, leder van binnen en van buiten maar ik vind nergens op het net (google) hoe ze deze aanwassen noemen, 't zijn een soort hallux valgus maar dan op een abnormale plaats.... Heb jij een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn want ze beginnen wel te drukken op het gewricht van mijn dikke teen en ja het enige dat ze kunnen doen is deze "aanwassen" afkappen maar dit is heel pijnlijk... (heb er al eens ene laten wegdoen en dit was geen lachtertje).... Iemand advies want ik vind echt niks terug op het net....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik bezorg je de nodige informatie Christel. Prettige zaterdag nog,

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## christel1

Dank u François want ik ben er al op gaan googelen maar vind er echt niets van terug...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel  :Smile:  Francois580  :Smile:  hé, zo'n knobbel noemt men ook bunion /halgus valgus dat is meer aan de zijkant teen ....ik kan er van mee spreken .....pijnlijk.... 3x geopereerd ....voeg daarbij inkorting teenkootjes tenen 3 stuks ( voor afrollen tenen ) kon ik niet .... .. voeg daarbij .... slijtage grote tenen ....nu met kunststukken (prothese) aaneen ... grote tenen staan vast + daarbij 5 cm. omhoog gezet.... anders hingen de tenen slap ....met meetlat ....even hoog te hebben..... evenwicht ....lach niet .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  .... kon ik niet meer verder .... daarmee moet ik hakken dragen van 5 cm hoog ....maar ik ben wel tevree na 20jaar pijnen te verbijten ....ik kan nog zonder stok of rolstoel stappen  :Smile:  daar er eerst spraken was ...dat ze me niet verder konden helpen ..... ( heb jaren gezocht voor een goeie serieuze dokter ...eer dat ik eindelijk hulp kreeg ... vele dokters onderschatten de pijnen hiervan ....en zeiden nd. operatie gaat er niet veel veranderen .....pijnen blijf je houden ...ik heb doorgedreven ...heb wel nog pijnen bij overdreven belasting ...moet meer mijn grenzen aangeven ..... ) dokters hebben nu ook vast gestelt dat al de voetproblemen..... ook met rugproblemen te maken hebben .... :EEK!:  na 10 tal jaar ....) afstanden buiten de deur wel beperkt ...altijd met gezelschap .... ( of rolstoel ...maar heb nog geen aangevraagd .....( fierheid) thuis lukt goed ...juist niet teveel trappen lopen ....kom ook achterwaarts de trap af.... vd. druk tenen. ik kan ook niet meer blootsvoets lopen ...daar afrol grote tenen ..niet meer kan ...( ooit op dit forum (spieren en gewrichten de ganse bundel geschreven ...) onder echte naam .....2008/2009 ....heb een invaliditeit vd. voeten ...minstens 40 % ...maar ik ben zéér tevree ..Hé christel afspraak nemen ...met .......dr. De Wachter ..... :Big Grin:  :Smile: ;Wel pijnlijke operatie ... ondanks de pijnen nd. operatie..... weken ...op pijnstillers ....zou ik het direkt weer laten doen ....eerste x.... 9 weken bed houden met ijzeren staven in voeten ...omdat de teen zo stuk was ..niets tezien met de knobbel ( deze was een halgus valgus ) ...een revalidatie was dit van 9 mnd.  :Wink: de volgende keren 7 mnd . ..... :Wink:  

De verdoving moet je vragen om langs kuitbeen te doen ....niet in de voet ...te pijnlijk bij het ontwaken voet  :EEK!:  éénmaal is dit niet gebeurt en dan zijn de pijnen niet te harden .....Wel moeten ze dan in operatiekamer tijd inlassen ..door tijdsgebrek is dit bij de 2é operatie niet gebeurt ...  :EEK!:  3é maal heb ik er opgestaan ...dokter De Wachter kon er eerst niet mee lachen daar zijn schema opschoof .... operatie's ....anesthesist doet dit ....duurt wel lang ..zoeken zenuwen teen(en) vd.verdoving met electronen , moet op de juiste plaats gezet worden ...jij moet aangeven .....niet plezant ....maar vraag er maar naar ...het is het meer dan waard ..bij het ontwaken .... :Wink: ik ken het verschil  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Sterkte !!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Brrrr.... Suske, als ik dat zo allemaal lees, wordt ik er niet blij van. Ik heb ook aan een voet zo'n knobbel. Gevolg, dat de kleinste teen en die ernaast altijd tegen de rand van de schoen drukken. Als je een tijdje loopt gaat je hele voet slapen, niet plezierig. En hoe vaak dat ik die tenen al kapot gelopen heb.  :Frown:  De huisarts zegt, dat zo'n operatie lang niet altijd het gewenste resultaat oplevert. Het lijkt mij een lastige beslissing. 
Nou Suske, jij hebt er ook de nodige ellende van gehad. Gelukkig dat het nu wat beter gaat dan.
@ Christel, hopenlijk kun jij ook een goed besluit maken voor jezelf. Nee, een lolletje lijkt mij die ingreep ook niet, doorbijten.  :EEK!:  
Sterkte en succes, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  Nee, een lachertje was het niet .... :Confused:  huisdokter raden ook een operatie niet aan .....maar na de 1é operatie ben ik wel direkt verandert van huisdokter ....daar chirurg in alle staten was..... bij het zien welke schade ik had aan de voeten /tenen ....huisdokter zei : ....'ik weet niet waar ze je hiermee kunnen helpen .....de pijnen nd. operatie blijven hetzelfde '....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): had hem mij verder geholpen ...had de schade minder geweest .....vond dat ik er nog tegoed uit zag ...precies of je voetproblemen staan op je gelaat .... :Confused:  Hij was zelfs boos wanneer ik zei dat ik verder geweest was op onderzoek ....en voor een operatie ging .....Ik moest met mijn pijnen leren leven zei hij .... :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Kom op voor jezelf ...laat je niet doen ....ga langs bij fysio-dokter of vd. beenderen /gewrichten .... 

Ik ben zeer bewust ..vd. pijnlijke operatie ...maar zou morgen direkt het weer doen ....ik leef nu in een totaal andere wereld ....met veel minder pijnen ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ha Suske, 
Ja nogal een geluk bij een ongeluk dat we dr de Wachter hebben eigenlijk... .maar ja ik moet donderdag toch in het ziekenhuis zijn voor mijn tanden en dan ga ik direct naar het afsprakenbureau gaan (ha ha Groen 1) en een afspraak maken bij onze liefelijke dokter, langs de ene kant zit er een cyste maar langs de andere kant rechts zit er een hoebel op mijn teen bovenaan die je niet kan verschuiven en dat spul drukt op mijn teengewricht natuurlijk, het grote gewricht en daardoor wordt stappen ook moeilijker.. 
En volgens mijn broer zouden mijn oudste zus en ik alle 2 steunzolen moeten gaan dragen en dan zegt hij zo lief op "jullie leeftijd" terwijl hij 7 jaar ouder is dan mij... zou kunnen hoor want na een tijdje stappen dan krijg ik een doof gevoel in mijn tenen en dat is echt heel onaangenaam te noemen en mijn zus heeft dat ook maar we zitten ook alle 2 met dezelfde problemen in onze nek en onderrug, ja dan weten we nu ook niet echt of het aan onze voeten ligt of aan onze rug/nek... en mijn dochter die zal ook steunzolen moeten gaan dragen want zij heeft een te holle voet maar daarvoor moet je dan weer bij een andere orthopedist zijn in het ziekenhuis, ik dacht niet bij onze lieve mooie dokter met zijn pretoogjes (ne mens gaat er graag naartoe omdat het zo'n schoon manneken is)... je moet eens op het ziekenhuis gaan googelen bij team Orthopedie, staat hij zo schattig op hoor... 
Wat die verdoving betreft, toen hij mijn 2de teen heeft geopereerd naast mijn kleine teen dan heeft hij mezelf de verdoving gegeven hoor, met een grote pijl op mijn voet van DIE TEEN IS HET !!!!!! en dat was met zo'n megagrote spuit... vond ik dus niet echt grappig hoor.. en aangezien je wakker blijft hoor je goed wat hij aan het doen is maar ja bij een bevalling blijf je ook normaal gezien wakker he, behalve bij een spoedkeizersnede, ben altijd al een specialleke geweest zeker ? Zelfs toen ik geboren was had de huisarts me bijna laten zitten.... en ben met mijn voeten eerst gekomen, daarmee dat ik misschien soms cru overkom.... En mijn schattie, pijn kent volgens mij geen meervoud, het is en blijft pijn en niet pijnen.... de taalfreak is weer bezig zeker (ha ha je zegt niet ik heb hoofpijnen en maagpijnen en galpijnen maar ik heb hoofd-, maag- en galpijn... je bent een schattie :-)

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hé , taalfreak ja je hebt gelijk ...maar pijn/(en)het blijft eender.... op dat ogenblik zijn het pijnen ...hihi  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  2 voeten haha ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Maar bij de operatie ben ik wel volledig onder narcose geweest ....door anesthesist ...het was niet alleen de knobbel .... :Wink:  

Dat je voeten eerst kwamen bij jou geboorte.....grappig  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  heb een zus die ook zo geboren is ...maar wij zeggen altijd..... die is verwisseld in het moederhuis ...omdat ze een specialeke is ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  

Nu ga ik even kijken op de site ...naar onze sympathieke dokter ...jij bent een deugniet  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ha Suske, dat was omdat we met 2 in de buik zaten he en we hadden geen plaats genoeg gehad om ons te kunnen draaien, dus ja voeten eerst he.... en de HA was al weg toen de vroedvrouw hem terug heeft geroepen en gezegd "er zit nog een 2de.... " en dat was ik dus..... want mijn mama had nooit een echo gehad, toen bestond dat nog niet, je ging naar de dokter om vast te stellen dat je zwanger was en dan ging je naar het ziekenhuis om te bevallen he ? Tussenin was er niks dus mijn papa viel bijna flauw toen hij hoorde dat het er 2 waren want hij was thuisgebleven met de 4 oudste kinderen.. heeft zich een glas melk gevraagd, had beter een cognacje gevraagd of zoiets.... en ze wilden me Iris noemen, Ines en Iris maar hier op de burgelijke stand wilden ze dit niet dus is het maar Christel geworden en ik vind dat nog een fijne naam, hoor het toch liever dan Iris hoor.... ah en als je onze dokter vindt dan zal je zelf zeggen dat hij er als een deugniet uitziet op zijn foto... is de enige die lacht op de foto...

----------


## Suske'52

> Ha Suske, dat was omdat we met 2 in de buik zaten he en we hadden geen plaats genoeg gehad om ons te kunnen draaien, dus ja voeten eerst he.... en de HA was al weg toen de vroedvrouw hem terug heeft geroepen en gezegd "er zit nog een 2de.... " en dat was ik dus..... want mijn mama had nooit een echo gehad, toen bestond dat nog niet, je ging naar de dokter om vast te stellen dat je zwanger was en dan ging je naar het ziekenhuis om te bevallen he ? Tussenin was er niks dus mijn papa viel bijna flauw toen hij hoorde dat het er 2 waren want hij was thuisgebleven met de 4 oudste kinderen.. heeft zich een glas melk gevraagd, had beter een cognacje gevraagd of zoiets.... en ze wilden me Iris noemen, Ines en Iris maar hier op de burgelijke stand wilden ze dit niet dus is het maar Christel geworden en ik vind dat nog een fijne naam, hoor het toch liever dan Iris hoor.... ah en als je onze dokter vindt dan zal je zelf zeggen dat hij er als een deugniet uitziet op zijn foto... is de enige die lacht op de foto...


@ christel  :Smile:  hahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ja, in die tijd was er zo geen opvolging vanb zwangerschap ....ik kan mij dit goed inbeelden dat je papa bijna flauw viel ....amaai 6 kinderen ....niet niks ...voed ze maar op  :Wink:  :Smile:  

Gisterenavond , gaan kijken .....een toffe kerel hé ....met zijn doordringende blije blik .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ook ik koop altijd goede en comfortabele schoenen zoals Brako Thinks Gabor enz.....omdat ik dat ook zeer belangrijk vind. Of waar ik ook graag op loop zijn sportschoenen. En in de zomer loop ik altijd met birckenstocks rond vind dat zo zalig om te dragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Moet wel zeggen dat ik meestal mijn schoenen in de solden koop. Vind goede schoenen waar je steunzolen moet inleggen niet goedkoop. 


Vroeger, lang geleden durfde ik wel eens een paar goedkope schoenen kopen, maar dat is passé. Sinds ik geopereerd ben geweest aan mijn tenen ( tunnelnagels) ben ik echt goede schoenen gaan dragen. Als kind heb ik niet altijd goede schoen gedragen. Moeder had toen niet genoeg geld, en kocht meestal goedkope schoenen. Met gevolg dat ik een hele lange tijd platvoeten heb gehad. Door dan steunzolen te dragen is dat wel verbeterd nu. Die ik nu met momenten nog steeds draag.

Ook ik verzorg mijn voeten geregeld, vind ik zeer belangrijk. Heb nu producten van scholl, ruikt lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: . Eerst doe ik dan een peeling, daarna doe ik het eelt weg, en dan een voetcrème. En als ik uit bad komt verzorg ik mijn teennagels met mijn pedicuresetje. Ja heb vroeger in avondschool manicure/pedicure gevolgd, maar niet afgemaakt  :Cool: (zonde hé).


Ook mijn dochter heb ik sinds dat ze kon lopen goede schoenen laten dragen. Haar eerste schoentjes waren Clarks die heb ik nu nog  :Smile:  heb die laten bronzen.


En wat betreft die hallux valgus heb een paar jaar geleden ook eens op een dienst orthopedie gestaan. En die mensen die dat lieten doen, zagen toen verschrikkelijk af!! Denk dat dat echt pijnlijk moet zijn. Ik weet nog goed toen wij die drain bij een patiënt uit haar teen moesten verwijderen Brr....... :EEK!:  die vloog bijna letterlijk uit haar bed!

----------


## dotito

Ook ik koop altijd goede en comfortabele schoenen zoals Brako Thinks Gabor enz.....omdat ik dat ook zeer belangrijk vind. Of waar ik ook graag op loop zijn sportschoenen. En in de zomer loop ik altijd met birckenstocks rond vind dat zo zalig om te dragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Moet wel zeggen dat ik meestal mijn schoenen in de solden koop. Vind goede schoenen waar je steunzolen moet inleggen niet goedkoop. 


Vroeger, lang geleden durfde ik wel eens een paar goedkope schoenen kopen, maar dat is passé. Sinds ik geopereerd ben geweest aan mijn tenen ( tunnelnagels) ben ik echt goede schoenen gaan dragen. Als kind heb ik niet altijd goede schoen gedragen. Moeder had toen niet genoeg geld, en kocht meestal goedkope schoenen. Met gevolg dat ik een hele lange tijd platvoeten heb gehad. Door dan steunzolen te dragen is dat wel verbeterd nu. Die ik nu met momenten nog steeds draag.

Ook ik verzorg mijn voeten geregeld, vind ik zeer belangrijk. Heb nu producten van scholl, ruikt lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: . Eerst doe ik dan een peeling, daarna doe ik het eelt weg, en dan een voetcrème. En als ik uit bad komt verzorg ik mijn teennagels met mijn pedicuresetje. Ja heb vroeger in avondschool manicure/pedicure gevolgd, maar niet afgemaakt  :Cool: (zonde hé).


Ook mijn dochter heb ik sinds dat ze kon lopen goede schoenen laten dragen. Haar eerste schoentjes waren Clarks die heb ik nu nog heb :Smile:  en laten bronzen heb.


En wat betreft die hallux valgus heb een paar jaar geleden ook eens op een dienst orthopedie gestaan. En die mensen die dat lieten doen, zagen toen verschrikkelijk af!! Denk dat dat echt pijnlijk moet zijn. Ik weet nog goed toen wij die drain bij een patiënt uit haar teen moesten verwijderen Brr....... :EEK!:  die vloog bijna letterlijk uit haar bed!

----------


## dotito

Ook ik koop altijd goede en comfortabele schoenen zoals Brako Thinks Gabor enz.....omdat ik dat ook zeer belangrijk vind. Of waar ik ook graag op loop zijn sportschoenen. En in de zomer loop ik altijd met birckenstocks rond vind dat zo zalig om te dragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Moet wel zeggen dat ik meestal mijn schoenen in de solden koop. Vind goede schoenen waar je steunzolen moet inleggen niet goedkoop. 


Vroeger, lang geleden durfde ik wel eens een paar goedkope schoenen kopen, maar dat is passé. Sinds ik geopereerd ben geweest aan mijn tenen ( tunnelnagels) ben ik echt goede schoenen gaan dragen. Als kind heb ik niet altijd goede schoen gedragen. Moeder had toen niet genoeg geld, en kocht meestal goedkope schoenen. Met gevolg dat ik een hele lange tijd platvoeten heb gehad. Door dan steunzolen te dragen is dat wel verbeterd nu. Die ik nu met momenten nog steeds draag.

Ook ik verzorg mijn voeten geregeld, vind ik zeer belangrijk. Heb nu producten van scholl, ruikt lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: . Eerst doe ik dan een peeling, daarna doe ik het eelt weg, en dan een voetcrème. En als ik uit bad komt verzorg ik mijn teennagels met mijn pedicuresetje. Ja heb vroeger in avondschool manicure/pedicure gevolgd, maar niet afgemaakt  :Cool: (zonde hé).


Ook mijn dochter heb ik sinds dat ze kon lopen goede schoenen laten dragen. Haar eerste schoentjes waren Clarks die heb ik nu nog heb :Smile:  en laten bronzen heb.


En wat betreft die hallux valgus heb een paar jaar geleden ook eens op een dienst orthopedie gestaan. En die patiënt die dat liet doen, zag toen verschrikkelijk af!! Denk dat dat echt pijnlijk moet zijn. Ik weet nog goed toen wij die drain bij een patiënt uit haar teen moesten verwijderen Brr....... :EEK!:  die vloog bijna letterlijk uit haar bed!

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  ik ben blij dat je terug bent ..... :Big Grin:  Ik weet niet welk jaargang dit was ...wanneer je in de verzorging zat ....maar mijn 1é operatie dateert van 't jaar 2005 en toen in dat ziekenhuis gaven ze een morfine/pijnpomp ...zo'n 4 dagen ...dan werd ze verwijderd ...de 2 volgende kreeg ik er geen (ander ziekenhuis) wel zwaardere pijnstillers ...vond de eerste maal beter met pijnpomp .....draineren hebben ze bij mij nooit gedaan ..maar 14 dagen later op controle verzorging ....dat was geen lachertje ....had zo'n 3 sneden rechtervoet .... +etter ... verband/haakjes in vergroeid ........ ....  :EEK!:  heb dan een zakdoek genomen om op te bijten ... :Wink:  

Toch zou ik het ieder aanraden om het te laten doen ....heb er veel te lang mee rondgelopen ...het comfort nadien is onbetaalbaar ... :Wink:  :Smile:  

Straks komt de pedicure aan huis.... voor mijn voetjes te laten verzorgen ...zalig  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

